# How to Use Organic Mattress with Mini CoSleeper - Help!



## phoenix78 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I just purchased an Arm's Reach mini co-sleeper for DD#2 due in March. I also purchased a nice cushy organic mattress for it through Organic Grace. Problem is, when I went to put co-sleeper together today it appears that their mattress is sewn into the board part that stablizes the bassinet part the baby sleeps on. I assumed I would just toss the flimsy mattress that came with the co-sleeper and put down the organic mattress, but it doesn't look like this is possible. Any advice? Am I just supposed to put the organic mattress on top of the mattress that came with it? Seems to kind of defeat the purpose of spending the money on the organic mattress if the bad mattress stays in the co sleeper anyways. Thanks for any info on how to set this thing up!

Phoenix







:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Nice, huh? We did the same thing...except we had to get a new mattress because the cat accidentally got locked in the basement overnight and peed on it while it was in storage. ewwww!







: So, we got one from pure rest and didn't realize the whole "board bottom" thing. If I could use the old mattress, I would just lay the yummy new one on top, but we can't even use the old one because it is completely ruined. Dh said he was going to get a piece of untreated wood and lay it in the bottom, but baby will be 2 months on Saturday and we still don't have the co-sleeper set up.









ETA: Arm's Reach now sells their own organic mattress for the co-sleeper with the wood attached.


----------



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

we threw out the arms reach mattress/board and replaced it with an organic mattress. we searched through the various board scraps my father has accumulated in his basement over 30 years and ultimately used a piece of...i'd call it "pegbaord" - like the kind of thing that you see people use on walls to hang hooks for tools and such. we figured that it was so old it had probably off-gassed anything harmful already, but just in case, we coated it with AFM SafeSeal. you can use the SafeSeal on any kind of wood/board to create a barrier against off-gassing.


----------



## phoenix78 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas...gave up on setting it up for now...have to figure out what's the best way to put in another board I guess!


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

they sell organic mattresses at the Arm's reach website for the co sleepers.


----------



## QTRANDI (Nov 19, 2006)

My partner and I are due in July and had contemplated getting a new mattress for the co-sleeper but didn't want to spend the $130+ dollars on a mattress that would be just as "board hard" as the one that came with it.

Are these organic mattresses just like a crib mattress? If so, we'll be buying one also.

Thanks in advance -
Randi


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QTRANDI* 
My partner and I are due in July and had contemplated getting a new mattress for the co-sleeper but didn't want to spend the $130+ dollars on a mattress that would be just as "board hard" as the one that came with it.

Are these organic mattresses just like a crib mattress? If so, we'll be buying one also.

Thanks in advance -
Randi

You won't find a mattress that is as thick as a crib mattress as it would not be safe with the low sides of the co-sleeper. The mattress we bought is a natural latex rubber mattress wrapped in og wool from ecobaby and its fairly cushy. We also put a mattress cover and a wool mattress pad on top so it's really nice.


----------

